# If I wasn't hooked before, I am now!



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tonight I caught this big guy. I'm not sure if its a striped or a wiper, but I know it was quite a bit of fun.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like a hybrid to me
Congrats!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice catch bud, where at?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

meathelmet said:


> Nice catch bud, where at?


I'm not sure I want to give away the location on a public forum, but I did PM you.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome buddy I sent you a pm on the nice LM I caught there as well. We need to hit it up!


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice catch.......


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

meathelmet said:


> Awesome buddy I sent you a pm on the nice LM I caught there as well. We need to hit it up!


Yes we do!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like fun!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

It was a bunch of fun! Up here in NWO, we don't see too many hybrids. It only the second one I've caught in my life. They are definitely a fun fish to catch. It pulled line off the reel about five times and I had to tire it out before I could get it in. I also had to revive it a little before it was released, but he swam off strong and unharmed. Best fight on the fly yet, it was also the first fish I had to fight on the reel.
The best part was that my 5yo got to see the whole thing. At the time he was just as excited as I was.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

nice catch! lake or river? What fly?

Mike


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I caught it out of a pond on a small black bead head streamer. it's like a mini clouser minnow, that a buddy gave me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Congrats. Catching small fish on a fly is fun but it's a whole another game when you hear your reel spinning in the wrong direction.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

ejsell said:


> Congrats. Catching small fish on a fly is fun but it's a whole another game when you hear your reel spinning in the wrong direction.


Thats my favorite sound in the world!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

+1!!!

I've only ever gotten one hybrid on the fly(it was a smaller one), but I've gotten many nice ones on spinning gear and they are a BLAST! Especially river fish. The first big one I ever hooked I honestly though I snagged a 30+ lb. carp in the tail. Crazy, thought it would spool me. Congrats on the catch!


----------

